# Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs?" 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Zsinj (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

In Anbetracht dessen das meine CPU in einigen Monaten 4 Jahre alt wird und ich bisher noch nicht mal groß über Aufrüsten nachgedacht habe - ist diese Verlangsamung bedeutungslos.

Die Fortschritte der letzten Jahre im CPU Sektor sind auch sehr übersichtlich ausgefallen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also mein Intel Core i7 860 (S.1156) hat es von Ende 2009 bis Ende 2014 geschaft mir spielbare Frameraten zu liefern, mit denen ich recht zufrieden war, das waren immerhin 5 Jahre. Auch bei meinem jetzt verbauten Core i7 4820K (S.2011) sieht es so aus als wäre es eine CPU die durchaus mindestens 5 Jahre realistisch überleben wird. Die reine Leistung der CPU ist inzwischen schon lange an einem Punkt angekommen wo mehr Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr so ausschlaggebend ist, wie es noch vor 10-13 Jahren der Fall war.
Aber vieleicht eröffnet uns dieser Umstand auch endlich mal die Perspektive das Entwickler sich endlich mal darum bemühen Mehrkernunterstüzung wirklich effektiv zu nutzen, da wo es Sinn macht?
Den letztlich ist es doch auch so, wozu soll ich mir effektiv Gedanken darum machen mehr Kerne zu nutzen wenn ich das gleiche Ergebnis auch auf 2-3 Kernen mit gesteigerter Rohleistung umsetzen kann?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also ich werkle hier noch immer mit einer Architektur anno 2008 herum.
Kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen. ^^


----------



## Kerkilabro (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Dank DX 12 interessiert uns Gamer das gar nicht. Es sei denn es wird wieder bescheidene Ports geben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Jetzt sind es eben 10% mehr Leistung alle 2,5 Jahre statt wie bisher alle 2 Jahre, zumal moderne APIs wie Mantle, DX12 und Vulcan den CPU-Overhead reduzieren. Daher fällt es kaum ins Gewicht wenn der Tick-Tock-Zyklus etwas verlangsamt wird. 

Meine nächste CPU wird wahrscheinlich ein Skylake-E mit 8 Kernen, der dann mindestens bis 2020 reichen wird. Mein 2600K hat ja jetzt auch schon fast 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und an CPU-Leistung hat es mir bisher eigentlich nie gemangelt.


----------



## bambam90 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es eben 10% mehr Leistung alle 2,5 Jahre statt wie bisher alle 2 Jahre, zumal moderne APIs wie Mantle, DX12 und Vulcan den CPU-Overhead reduzieren. Daher fällt es kaum ins Gewicht wenn der Tick-Tock-Zyklus etwas verlangsamt wird.
> 
> Meine nächste CPU wird wahrscheinlich ein Skylake-E mit 8 Kernen, der dann mindestens bis 2020 reichen wird. Mein 2600K hat ja jetzt auch schon fast 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und an CPU-Leistung hat es mir bisher eigentlich nie gemangelt.



Kurz gesagt man kann noch mit dem aufrüsten warten?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Schön für mich, dann ist es nämlich egal ob ich beim Xeon E3 1231, 4790k oder bei Skylake zuschlage um endlich mal von meinem 955Be runterzukommen - jede CPU wird mir mind. 100% Leistungszuwachs bescheren und mind. 5-7 Jahre genügend Leistung liefern.


----------



## gecan (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

also für pc gamer ist das sowieso bald irrelevant wegen dx12/mantle@vulcan 

aber für codierer usw ist das natürlich etwas bitter.


----------



## Alex555 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das ganze ist auch eine Antwort auf den mangelnden Druck seitens der Konkurrenz. 
Denn 40% Leistungssteigerung muss Zen erstmal schaffen... Von daher kann sich Intel ruhig mehr Zeit lassen.
Macht keinen großen Unterschied, ob es nun 2 oder 2,5 Jahre sind. 
Die Leistungssteigerung ließ sich in den letzten Jahren aushalten. Vor 4,5 Jahren sind nun die 2500k/2600k  eingeführt worden, und langen heute noch ohne Probleme. 
Die 2500k/2600k sind die Erben des Q6600, mal schauen, welche CPU sich danach so lange halten können wird.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wird ja immer besser. Meine zwei Sandys von 2012 werden noch eine ganze Weile halten.
Und selbst mein Q6600 feiert inzwischen sein Comeback im Homeserver. Wenn Intel mein Geld nicht will?


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wieso sollte eine CPU auch schneller werden ? Die Software sollte da eher verbessert werden um CPU´s effizenter zu nutzen .

CPU´s müssen nicht nur bedingt schneller werden . Die Leistungsaufnahme ist immer ein Brocken den man nicht einfach übersehen darf . 

Ich finde es selber super wenn mein Neuer i5 /i7  mit 40 Watt TDP laufen würde . Im OC veilleicht 75 Watt  . Die Nächste Generation Cpu´s vielleicht nur 20 Watt? 

In sachen Stromverbrauch kann man immer Forschen und Entwickeln . 
Ein AMD CPU mit 175 Watt @ 5 Ghz ist schon mega abschreckend . Siehe AMD Bulldozer früher . Oder waren das doch fast 200 watt ?` 


Mein I5 2500 k läuft im Standart Takt bzw bis 5000 mhz und rennt! ..  alles vor 5 Jahre gekauft . 


Und eine Cpu macht auch kein ganzen PC .


----------



## Kuanor (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@Alexx555:das hat nix mit konkurrenzmangel zu tun.selbst wenn amd oder andere anbieter auf gleichem/vergleichbarem level da wären hätte intel den tick-tock zyklus verlängern müssen.denn je kleiner die architektur der transistoren um so mehr probleme müssen gelöst werden damit die ganze technik korrekt funktioniert.intel hätte aber auch gleich den zyklus auf 3jahre nehmen können.die mehr-zeit wäre für grössere und leistungsfähigere lösungen/verbessungen nutzbar gewesen.


mfg Kuanor


----------



## DBGTKING (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

ja das freut mich einerseite und anderseits auch wieder nicht.Ich habe falsch aufgerüstet.Ich hätte einen 6 kernen kaufen sollen damals und habe stattdessen einen 4 kerner mit HT gekauft.Zum spielen lanweilt sich der mit HT und der 2 Pc eben ist voll ausgelastet trotz 4 kerne ohne ht.Ich wandle TV aufnahmen in mp4 oder h264 um.Bis wohl ein 8 kerner mit ht vom prei her mainstram ist,werde ich wohl alle TV aufnahmen bereits schon umgewandelt haben,dann ist es auch schon zu spät.Ich brauche halt nicht mein leben lang bis man alles umgewandelt hat.2020 ist ne lange Zeit ,wenn ich es bis dahin nicht geschafft habe,schaffe ich es auch in Zukunft nimmer alles umzuwandeln.Ich habe auch leider nicht mehr so viel zeit immer in der nähe zu sein wenn der Pc die Videos umwandelt.Darum wird es sich wohl für mich nicht mehr lohnen.

Es kommen bei mir seid Jahren auch keien neuen Spiele.Irgendwie ist für mich nicht das richtige dabei.Ich habe bei den meisten Spiele schon das meiste gesehen und finde die meisten schon optisch langweilig.Dann auch noch der fehlende Koop modus und blöde online aktivierung wo es im klassischen lan bzw lokal eh nimmer geht.Und dann ist die Auswahl dadurch noch kleiner als eh schon.Aber finde ich gut,so kann ich ohne meinen Pc aufrüsten mal länger als alle anderen Spieler so lassen.Wer weis ob meien Hardware 9 Jahre mal alt sein wird,aber ich bin da voll zuversicht das es so sein wird.
Die meisten rüsten doch eh maximal alle 5 Jahre auf.Mein ganzer Pc ist erst 2 Jahre alt und hat noch zeit zu altern.Ich wollte eh für ein Haus sparen,da kommt mir das alles eh gut gelegen für mich.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



bambam90 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt man kann noch mit dem aufrüsten warten?



Kommt darauf an was für eine CPU du gerade hast, aber warten kann man immer. Solange noch alles nach deinen Ansprüchen läuft und keine CPU-Limitierung erkennbar ist, musst du nicht aufrüsten. Mein 2600K würde dank DX12 wahrscheinlich noch bis 2020 halten, aber irgendwann will man halt doch mal wieder was Neues 

Die Aussage, dass langsam der Bereich erreicht wird, in dem keine Verbesserungen mehr durch Struckturverkleinerungen zu erreichen sind, halte ich auch zumindest für fragwürdig. 
Zumal man bei den Aktuellen Prozessen verschiedener Hersteller beachten muss, dass die angegebenen 14nm nicht wirklich der realen Struckturbreite entsprechen. Daher glaube ich, dass da noch viel Luft nach oben ist, zumal die EUV-Lithografie ja noch gar nicht richtig zur Anwendung kam und damit sicherlich noch mal deutlich feinere Prozesse möglich sein sollten. Je feiner die Struckturen werden, desto teurer und aufwändiger die Verfahren und desto mehr Zeit wird zwischen den einzelnen Steps vergehen. Irgendwann wird man dann die Grenzen der wirtschaftlichkeit erreichen und andere Wege finden müssen, sei es mit Nanotubes oder Phosphor oder Sonstwas.


----------



## Grendizer (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Habe noch immer meinen I7-920...weiss gar nicht mehr wie alt der jetzt ist, 4-5 Jahre? Gekoppelt mit meiner Radeon 7950 Boost, kann ich eigentlich noch vernünftig zocken .

 Obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann, dass meine CPU (welche ja doch für sein Übertaktungspotenzial bekannt ist), noch eine Weile seinen Dienst erfüllen wird, liebäugele ich mit der neuen Skylake Architektur, DDR4, DX12. Da möcht ich eigentlich einen neuen PC zusammenstellen...obwohl, eine neue GPU würde wahrscheinlich reichen. Immer diese Entscheidungen


----------



## Gysi1901 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Schön für mich, dann ist es nämlich egal ob ich beim Xeon E3 1231, 4790k oder bei Skylake zuschlage um endlich mal von meinem 955Be runterzukommen - jede CPU wird mir mind. 100% Leistungszuwachs bescheren und mind. 5-7 Jahre genügend Leistung liefern.


...da Skylake aber in wenigen Wochen vorgestellt wird und höchstwahrscheinlich innerhalb der nächsten drei Monate verfügbar sein wird, würde ich ernsthaft auf neue Prozessoren warten


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass langsam der Bereich erreicht wird, in dem keine Verbesserungen mehr durch Struckturverkleinerungen zu erreichen sind, halte ich auch zumindest für fragwürdig.



Nee, so langsam kommt man an die Bandbreite des Lichts,

da wird bald Finito sein.


----------



## Gysi1901 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Grendizer schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann, dass meine CPU (welche ja doch für sein Übertaktungspotenzial bekannt ist), noch eine Weile seinen Dienst erfüllen wird, liebäugele ich mit der neuen Skylake Architektur, DDR4, DX12. Da möcht ich eigentlich einen neuen PC zusammenstellen...obwohl, eine neue GPU würde wahrscheinlich reichen. Immer diese Entscheidungen


Naja, der nun verlängerte Zyklus spricht dafür, bei Skylake zuzuschlagen, da dessen Nachfolger länger auf sich warten lassen. Auch wenn man (noch) nicht mehr Leistung braucht, der Schritt vom 920 auf einen 6700K o.Ä. wird schon ein großer sein, dazwischen liegt Sandy Bridge, die kleineren Fortschritte der anderen Architekturen läppern sich auch.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, so langsam kommt man an die Bandbreite des Lichts,


Weiß ich nicht. Die 14 nm sind ja praktisch nur Marketinggebrabbel, realistischer wäre ein Wert zwischen 50 und 60 nm. Ich halte es für möglich, dass da durchaus noch Luft ist, bis die Physik einen Riegel vorschiebt.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> ...da Skylake aber in wenigen Wochen vorgestellt wird und höchstwahrscheinlich innerhalb der nächsten drei Monate verfügbar sein wird, würde ich ernsthaft auf neue Prozessoren warten



Das mache ich davon abhängig, welche Preise zu dem Zeitpunkt aufgerufen werden an dem ich mein "Wunschbudget" zusammenhabe. Eigentlich würde ich wegen meines WHQD-Monis noch gerne auf die nächste GPU-Generation in 2016 warten wollen, andererseits ist das
Teilen eines PCs mit einem 12 Jährigen doch manchmal etwas anstrengend...


----------



## Fluidik (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Icedaft schrieb:


> ........... Eigentlich würde ich wegen meines WHQD-Monis noch gerne auf die nächste GPU-Generation in 2016 warten wollen, andererseits ist das
> Teilen eines PCs mit einem 12 Jährigen doch manchmal etwas anstrengend...




Ohhh jaaa !

OT:
Das kenne ich auch nur zu gut.
Nun, da ich aber als Papa einen eigenen Rechner habe und meine beiden Jungs meinen alten Rechner übernommen haben, hat sich die Situation spürbar verbessert.

Nicht zu lange warten, dem Familienfrieden zuliebe  .

Grüße


----------



## Gysi1901 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Icedaft schrieb:


> andererseits ist das Teilen eines PCs mit einem 12 Jährigen doch manchmal etwas anstrengend...


Ich würde lieber einen zwölf Jahre alten PC für mich haben als einen Aktuellen mit einem Zwölfjährigen zu teilen 
Grüße vom Aasee


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist auch eine Antwort auf den mangelnden Druck seitens der Konkurrenz.
> Denn 40% Leistungssteigerung muss Zen erstmal schaffen... Von daher kann sich Intel ruhig mehr Zeit lassen.
> Macht keinen großen Unterschied, ob es nun 2 oder 2,5 Jahre sind.
> Die Leistungssteigerung ließ sich in den letzten Jahren aushalten. Vor 4,5 Jahren sind nun die 2500k/2600k  eingeführt worden, und langen heute noch ohne Probleme.
> Die 2500k/2600k sind die Erben des Q6600, mal schauen, welche CPU sich danach so lange halten können wird.


Der heimliche Sieger in Sachen langlebigkeit ist wohl eher die erste i7 Riege bzw der ehrenwerte Sockel 1366. ^^

6 Kerne für'n Appel und'n Ei auf ebay und dafür Leistung satt dank kinderleichtes ocen, quasi ohne Grenzen. 

Wer noch solch einen Sockel besitzt darf sich freuen oder verkauft sein Board ganz einfach zum damaligen Einkaufspreis wieder.


----------



## bambam90 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@Oberst Klink  hab ein 4770k  .Ich Persönlich würde in meinem Fall jetzt für die nächsten 6-7Jahre  nicht aufrüsten, da ich sowieso nur mein Pc zum Zocken brauche.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Fluidik schrieb:


> Ohhh jaaa !
> 
> OT:
> Das kenne ich auch nur zu gut.
> ...



Lieber warte ich bis ich das Geld für den Wunsch-PC zusammenhabe, als mich darüber zu ärgern einen faulen Kompromiss eingegangen zu sein,außerdem habe ich so wenigstens noch etwas Kontrolle über sein Nutzungsverhalten....


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, so langsam kommt man an die Bandbreite des Lichts,
> 
> da wird bald Finito sein.



Was genau meinst du jetzt mit Bandbreite des Lichts?


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Einen langsameren Zyklus bedeutet auch das die Preise der Prozessoren langsamer bis kaum/garnicht sinken, gegebenenfalls auch von einer Generation zur nächsten ansteigen könnten, da eben die ganzen Neuentwicklungen fehlen. Zudem wird es wohl nicht mehr soviele Weiterentwicklungen von Generation zu Generation geben sondern die Weiterentwicklungen nach und nach zurückgefahren und in kleineren Schritten veröffentlicht werden.

So ist das eben wenn man als Konsument eben eine Firma bevorzugt und damit ein (Quasi-)Monopol schafft, so das der Konkurrenz zum entwickeln das Geld wegbleibt um wieder aufholen zu können (zu wenig Umsatz) oder eine Neuerung zu entwickeln. Da kann sich nun Intel auf seinem Hintern ausruhen und lachen während die PC Entwicklung im Prozessormarkt ins Stocken gerät aufgrund fehlender Konkurrenz. Am Ende darf es der Konsument (zurecht) wieder ausbaden (Kaum Neuerungen/hohe Preise). Da haben die Gamer, PCGH Forenuser und Redakteure (auch von anderen Zeitschriften) ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was der verlangsamte Zyklus bedeutet? Das ich meinen i7 bis ins nächste Jahrhundert nutzen kann...

Gruß


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Na, dann auch die nächsten 5 Jahre mein kleiner treuer i7-2600 .

Hoch die Tassen. 

Aber wahrscheinlich wird es dann doch nicht so lange dauern, den irgendwann will man ja auch mal andere Peripherie nutzen, was dann zu einem "Zwangsaufrüsten" führt. Aber 1-2 Jahre habe ich noch locker bis dahin.

Rein zum Spielen würde ich den Prozessor noch Jahrelang benutzen. Mit DirectX 12 wird die Notwendigkeit eines Aufrüstens ja noch viel weiter nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## hanfi104 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Verfestigt eigentlich nur die aktuelle Situation. Upgrades sind hauptsächlich Aufgrund der Plattform(Schnittstellen, mehr Lanes usw.) interessant.
Die +-10% fallen niemanden auf und OC gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Meine nächste CPU wird wahrscheinlich ein Skylake-E mit 8 Kernen, der dann mindestens bis 2020 reichen wird. Mein 2600K hat ja jetzt auch schon fast 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und an CPU-Leistung hat es mir bisher eigentlich nie gemangelt.



Wer heute seine CPU aufrüstet (auch wenn sie 10 Jahre alt ist), der mustert in der Regel einen Prozessor (eine Plattform) aus, der eigentlich für alles (Internet, HD-Streaming usw) noch mehr als ausreichend Leistung hat - außer eben beim Thema Gaming (und da auch nur bei in Relation wenigen Spielen). Ergo "motiviert" man sich beim kaufen der neuen Komponenten sehr oft mit Argumenten wie "Verbrauch halt auch weniger Strom" usw. Oder man kauft (rüstet auf) dann irgendwann einfach nur weil man wieder Bock auf was Neues hat, Performance hin oder her. Früher war es so, das ein neues OS sehr oft auf alten Rechnern nicht mehr flüssig lief, da sie zu schwach waren. Heute kannst du einen fast 10 Jahre alten Quad-Core (oder noch ältere Dual-Core CPUs) und dessen Plattform nehmen, und selbst das neueste Windows noch tadellos damit benutzen, und wirst im Alltag quasi keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu aktueller Hardware feststellen.

Als ich den Quad seinerzeit gekauft hab, da war er schon kurz nach dem Kauf öfter mal sehr stark ausgelastet. Den Sechskerner (3930K) hab ich jetzt seit Anfang 2012, und bis auf ein aktuelles Dinosaurier-Game hat quasi noch kein Spiel annähernd Volllast erzeugt. Das sind immerhin schon 3 Jahre. Gleiches beim RAM. Da wurden 2012 direkt 16GB verbaut, aber die 10GB Grenze (in einer "Alltagssituation") fiel erst diesen Monat zum ersten mal - mit besagtem Dinospiel. Ganze drei Jahre hat Windows sich nicht über die 128MB Auslagerungsdatei beschwert, bis dann bei Ark (und auch erst nach Einbau der neuen 6GB Graka, davor bei der 2GB Graka auch noch nicht) der Hinweis von Windows erschien, irgendwas bzgl. Arbeitsspeicher würde bei meinem Computer jetzt langsam knapp (jetzt ist die Swap eben 2GB groß, und alles ist wieder gut). Was allerdings auch eher eine Windows-Eigenheit ist, das Spiel lief ja noch problemlos. Lediglich Windows wurde panisch, als nur noch 4GB von 16GB RAM frei waren. ^^

Wenn es bzgl. Software nicht wirklich vorwärts geht, dann reicht es auch alle 3-4 Jahre ne neue Generation rauszubringen. Wenn man sich nur mal die Entwicklung und das Angebot der Intel-CPUs über die letzten 10 Jahre anschaut, dann sieht man ja, das hier neue Produkte schon länger (und auch immer mehr) nur sehr zögerlich eingeführt werden. Ich meine, vom ersten Dual-Core bis zum ersten Quad ging es sehr schnell, dann war Feierabend. 2012 musste man für einen 6-Kerner von Intel mindestens 500€ auf den Tisch legen, und mehr als nen Hexacore bekommt man dafür heute (2015) auch nicht.

Das ich heute (bzw. schon gestern) keinen 8-Kerner von Intel für 500€ kaufen kann ist doch auch nur ein künstlich erzeugter Zustand. Ergo ändert eine künstliche Ausdehnung der Zyklen für den Kunden eh nix. Ob Intel jetzt ne CPU entwickelt hat, mir aber noch nicht anbieten/verkaufen will, oder ob sie noch nicht "entwickelt" ist - kaufen kann ich (der Kunde) beide CPUs noch nicht. Und wir reden hier auch nur über ein paar Monate, ein mMn für den Kunden irrelevanter Zeitraum. Meine letzte CPU (QX6700) wurde im Alter von 5 Jahren in Rente geschickt. Den 3930K hab ich jetzt auch schon wieder 3,5 Jahre, und ich hab so meine Zweifel das er in den nächsten 1,5 Jahren zu langsam sein wird...


----------



## hanfi104 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



INU.ID schrieb:


> [...] Meine letzte CPU (QX6700) wurde im Alter von 5 Jahren in Rente geschickt. Den 3930K hab ich jetzt auch schon wieder 3,5 Jahre, und ich hab so meine Zweifel das er in den nächsten 1,5 Jahren zu langsam sein wird. Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie lange mir das gute Stück schnell genug sein wird...


Die CPU wird dir - sind wir mal optimistisch - mind. weitere 5 Jahre dienen, ohne das du ein Spielen einen _spürbaren_ Nachteil haben wirst. DX12 sei hoffentlich zu danken


----------



## Gysi1901 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Da haben die Gamer, PCGH Forenuser und Redakteure (auch von anderen Zeitschriften) ganze Arbeit geleistet.


Nicht jeder will Mehrtürer [sic!] für AMD sein, indem er das schlechtere Produkt kauft. Ich opfere meine Lebenszeit für mein Geld, dann will ich dafür auch das Beste, was ich bekommen kann. Nur dies ist eine gesunde, dem Menschen qua Mensch angemessene Entscheidung, die moralische Keule schwingst Du also besser auf Dich, nicht auf andere.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder will Mehrtürer [sic!] für AMD sein


Märtyrer - Wikipedia


----------



## Tiz92 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein 10 Monate alter i7 5820k muss sowieso noch minimum 4 Jahre buckeln.. Er hat nen i7 920 ersetzt dessen Mainbord gestorben ist, sonst würde der noch werkeln, top CPU. Allerdings spürt man die neze CPU schon, v.a. bei den min FPS in vielen Spielen und die 7970 wird einfach besser ausgelastet.


----------



## Gysi1901 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Märtyrer - Wikipedia


Du, das "sic" habe ich nicht ohne Grund gesetzt. Ich bin professioneller Grammatiknazi, bestreite also meinen Lebensunterhalt mit solchen Dingen. Es gibt aber drei, vier Ausnahmen, die ich pflege, solange es nicht in einem beruflichen Kontext stattfindet. Die herrliche Homophonie bei Mehrtürer und Märtyrer ist die Grundlage einer dieser Ausnahmen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nachdem es aber sicher auch Leute gibt, die das Kürzel "sic" nicht kennen, habe ich den Artikel verlinkt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was bedeutet Intels verlangsamter Tick-Tock-Zyklus für Spieler-PCs? Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> So ist das eben wenn man als Konsument eben eine Firma bevorzugt und damit ein (Quasi-)Monopol schafft, so das der Konkurrenz zum entwickeln das Geld wegbleibt um wieder aufholen zu können (zu wenig Umsatz) oder eine Neuerung zu entwickeln. Da kann sich nun Intel auf seinem Hintern ausruhen und lachen während die PC Entwicklung im Prozessormarkt ins Stocken gerät aufgrund fehlender Konkurrenz. Am Ende darf es der Konsument (zurecht) wieder ausbaden (Kaum Neuerungen/hohe Preise). Da haben die Gamer, PCGH Forenuser und Redakteure (auch von anderen Zeitschriften) ganze Arbeit geleistet.



Nachträglich nochmal dazu:
Als Redakteure sind wir von Berufs wegen zur Neutralität verpflichtet und raten daher natürlich zum jeweils empfehlenswerteren Produkt, garniert mit einer Betrachtung von Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis sowie der Praxisrelevanz.


----------

